# maroon clowns, groupers



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 4-5" maroon clown and am going to put another maroon clown in 100G tank. I have tried to put 3" tomato clown without making it work. Anyone knows a way to keep 2 marron clowns in same tank?
I also want to keep 2 groupers in same tank. Is it possible? I have 5" spotted grouper and want to put another spotted groupr(different kind from what I have) or panther grouper. 
Thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Its gonna be a royal rumble in there unless they pair off. They are pretty mean when they have another clown in there as you know. Who knows they could pair off, But its still a chance.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

unless you see the maroons paired up at the lfs.i wouldn't mix..they will rumble as raptor mentioned.

as with the grouper be careful they get large and love feeding on anything that fits in there wide mouths..


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

is it possible to keep same size groupers in same tank?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You could prolly keep a grouper in your tank, But you have a lotta fish in there already. Or are you talking about getting another tank?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

You can Mix Clowns but not of the Same Species. I have a Clarki, Saddleback and a Maroon clown all in a 135g. The clarki is the biggest and is the boss, but the maroon is catching up, However I am only going to keep one of the clowns...


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried to mix tomato and marron clown together in 100G tank. But it didn't work.
Now, I am trying to keep 2 maroon clowns in the tank.


----------

